# weightlifting suit



## bullred (Jul 5, 2004)

I like to lift alot of heavy weight most of the time is it worth getting one of those weightlifting suits or shirts or briefs. And if so where to get them and what is a good brand or kind to get.


----------



## SquatBenchDead (Jul 5, 2004)

bullred said:
			
		

> I like to lift alot of heavy weight most of the time is it worth getting one of those weightlifting suits or shirts or briefs. And if so where to get them and what is a good brand or kind to get.



I would only get them if you are going to compete.

For USAPL i would suggest Inzer hardcore squat suit and Inzer Phenom single ply bench shirt.  For the two you are looking at about 300-325 for both.  Also you can get the Inzer Iron Wrap knee wraps.  That's another $10-$20 I think

If you are going to compete in APF, I would suggest Crain Genesis Double Ply squat briefs AND Inzer Hardcore squat suit.  For the bench shirt I would get the Inzer Phenom Double Ply bench shirt.  For knee wraps you should get the Frantz TP 5000 XL knee wraps.  All this would run you about $450.

As you can see, lifting "heavy" costs a lot.  If you're not going to compete, this is all just a waste as the lifts mean nothing.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

I'd only get the Inzer Hardcore if you're squatting 500ish. Otherwise you'll have a hell of a time getting to parallel. A good starter suit, in my opinion, is the Inzer Z-Suit. Doesn't cost much and will give you a good idea if you're as serious as you think.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

bullred said:
			
		

> I like to lift alot of heavy weight most of the time is it worth getting one of those weightlifting suits or shirts or briefs. And if so where to get them and what is a good brand or kind to get.


are you talking about an actual squat suit or just a tight fitting unitard type of thing that guys wear to deadlift to prevent the bar from catching on their close?


----------



## bullred (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't want to compete ,but kind of serious about lifting heavy weights. I am talking about the squat suit and the bench shirt. I dont mind sending the money as long as worth it. So if i squat @ the 500 it would help and bench @ 300. Thanks for the help guys . And since i'm not compete is the better one .


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2004)

To me the only reason to invest in such things is to compete. Why artificially inflate you numbers otherwise? If a shirt adds 50 lbs to your bench, that's a big deal in a competion, but if is just you lifting what have you accomplished?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> To me the only reason to invest in such things is to compete. Why artificially inflate you numbers otherwise? If a shirt adds 50 lbs to your bench, that's a big deal in a competion, but if is just you lifting what have you accomplished?


that and if you aren't going to compete why go through the trouble and time of putting those things on in the gym.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2004)

I wouldn't want to walk around the gym looking like Frankenstein if I only benched 300.

Forget that stuff until you are putting up big numbers IMO. Knee wraps might be something I'd get before any of the other stuff, and only to be used for your big lifts. There is also a difference between a common knee wrap and a competition style, as far as comfort goes.

I dont have any suits or belts, but I did recently start using straps and I use wrist wraps. I use straps on my rows/shrugs/deads and I have the wrist supports for any lockout pressing I do. I can't use chalk in my gym, nor any gym I've been to so far.


----------



## bullred (Jul 5, 2004)

I don't get into compete or anything like that. I just like setting ... personal  goal and trying to get them. I dont care what everyone else does i just want to push myself to see what i can do. I know it sounds crazy, but i enjoy pushing myself and just can't get into all that compete stuff. I didn't now that the suit would give you the frankenstain look and would be hard to put on. I dont want that i was just looking for something to help out a little. I cant stand it when people walk around like frankenstain without it. When they are going overboard with it . Is there anything else that doesnt make me look like a goff ball.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2004)

It doesn't sound crazy at all, I love the punishment. I used to enjoy my warehousing jobs for the very same reason, I like being pushed. I dont plan to compete anytime soon if ever, for my height I'd get obliterated in anything that counts weight as a class, and I'm not 350 pounds of muscle either so I can forget open or SHW classes.

With a bench shirt your arms wont lower while you walk around.

You also buy those sized to fit and they aren't cheap, so you'd be replacing them often if you actually used them. Using a bench shirt, or other lifting suit also requires some practice and they are not used all the time either.


----------



## SquatBenchDead (Jul 6, 2004)

bullred said:
			
		

> I don't get into compete or anything like that. I just like setting ... personal  goal and trying to get them. I dont care what everyone else does i just want to push myself to see what i can do. I know it sounds crazy, but i enjoy pushing myself and just can't get into all that compete stuff. I didn't now that the suit would give you the frankenstain look and would be hard to put on. I dont want that i was just looking for something to help out a little. I cant stand it when people walk around like frankenstain without it. When they are going overboard with it . Is there anything else that doesnt make me look like a goff ball.



Sounds like you need a strength training program, not powerlifting equipment!


----------

